# Penn State Dust Collectors



## jcal (Jul 25, 2009)

I currently collect dust with a large shop vac and a Dustright Vortex separator but this is loud and not efficient enough for my router table. From reading some posts here, it seems that 1 micron filtration with a cannister is the preferred system. I am looking at two units from Penn State - (1) Model# DC2V3CF, a 1.5HP, 1250CFM, 67dB with a 1 micron cannister, 6" main inlet and 11" steel impeller that runs on 110V and costs $400 or (2) Model # DC2000B, a 2HP, 1500CFM, 65dB with a 1 micron cannister, 6" main intake and 12" steel impeller that runs on 220V and costs $425. They have fairly good customer reviews. These seems like a better deal than offered by other companies but I don't recall them being mentioned on this site. I plan on running ducting with blast gates to several machines (I have a table saw, router table, miter saw and drill press now but I plan on expanding when funds are available). I'll only be running one machine at a time.
Does anyone have a Penn State collector? Is it a quality product?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

My first dust collector was a 1HP unit similar to the present DC1B.

I later wanted more airflow and suction so I upgraded to the Jet 1 1/2HP when they first started to sell the cannister.

You mention a 1 micron cannister for $425, but this price appears to be for 1 micron bag. The 1 micon cannister is $465.

I would get the larger unit since suction and capacity degrades in between cleaning of the cannister.

I would consider Penn State for my next upgrade. I am considering going to a cyclone unit.

The Jet cannister works well, but I did not appreciate the hassle of cleaning the cannister. The Jet like the Penn State has an internal paddle supposedly to knock off the majority of the dust. Sad to say the flutes of the cannister get packed, and the paddle is not able to knock off enough. At some point the suction is reduced enough that I force myself to clean the unit.

Hope for a sunny day with little wind. This really needs to be done outdoors.

Once the cannister is clean, the unit performs fine. I would expect the Penn State to also perform well enough for your purpose.


----------



## jcal (Jul 25, 2009)

The unit with the 1 micron bag goes for $285.95. The 220V unit I mentioned ($425) has an 83 sq. ft filter, the $465 unit is called the 40" Super Canister and has a filter with 114 sq. ft.. For the extra $40 it's probably worth the extra large filter.

I wasn't aware of the problems with the paddles. I'll probably install a separator before the collector to help keep the canister clean longer.

Thanks for your rapid feedback. Much appreciated!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Never owned one, but Penn State is well regarded AFAIK....I seem to recall them being known for stating accurate CFM ratings at a time when most were inflating them. I'd get the larger 12" impeller and cannister if you can swing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 4, 2012)

All mfg overstate their cfm. To get 1500 under working conditions you need a 5 hp unit with 7" mains. If you are running ducting a 2 hp with a 12" fan is the absolute minimun-3 hp and 14" is really the number if using a cyclone. Keep the runs short and opt for the larger filter. More filter area helps flow and lasts longer between cleanings. Brushes inside filters should be used carefully and sparingly as they degrade the material and allow larger particles to pass. Cartridge filters without a cyclone should be cleaned with air at lower pressure- 50-70 psi. Check out the motor quality as that is the only real difference among brands. Their motors are Asian but I understand they are better than the average Grizzly type motor. Dave


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

My first DC was a PSI DC250, a forerunner to the DC2000 I believe. I ran it for almost 9 years and my DC system was constantly evolving. I upgraded the bags to larger ones from AFF, and eventually it wound up hooked to a shop built cyclone. Never had a problem with it and finally sold it once I changed to a factory cyclone. I highly recommend them (PSI) but temper that with cost comparisons. A DC is little more than a motor/impeller/ bags (or filters). Most of the imports are mechanically the same, so check prices...if the PSI is competitive price wise, it's a great unit.


----------



## jcal (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input.


----------

